

Ask HN: C++ graphics, first steps - samhart

I'm trying to write a custom mesh generator and I have the algorithm pretty much figured out so I'd now like to write an implementation in C++.  I have very little C++ background and this is my first foray into serious 3D graphics but the project is intended largely as a learning exercise.  I'm coming from Python, Perl, Processing.<p>Tutorial links or good advice for someone looking to get into C++ graphics programming would be extremely helpful.  I'm used to textedit &#38; sometimes I use VIM, but advice on workflow mechanics would be really great as well.  Also anything on how to choose a physics engine would be great for later.<p>Basically any info for someone working toward building a fully featured 3D app in the [distant?] future.  THANKS HN!
======
rumdz
"Learning Modern 3D Graphics Programming"
<http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/index.html>

------
pnathan
I would recommend examining OGRE.

